# Color My World -



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

Song with color in them, whether it be the title, lyrics, or band (think Simply Red).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNJBopK25I]Fields Of Gold by Sting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuCZDanw3aE]Blue Moon - Chris Isaak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0]Crimson and Clover - Tommy James & The Shondells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwoRZ02J1U4&feature=related]Chris Isaak - Black Flowers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcd3XuQwDQQ]You Are The First, My Last, My Everything (Barry White) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7wwZVB4yMI&feature=fvwrel]ELTON JOHN - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (TOTP 1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 22, 2011)

[youtube]hpiIWMWWVco[/youtube]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LPqkAyICO8]Sugababes - Red Dress - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74_SSQNNY0Y&feature=related]Chicago - Colour My World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1Ond-OwgU8]elvis presley blue suede shoes color - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZWXpmbu4Z4]Elvis Presley Blue Moon of Kentucky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0aT0GXW8jw]Crystal Gayle - Don&#39;t It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtrQK8Zqj-g]PRINCE -purple rain -long version- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5ml90PBES0&feature=related]Elvis Presley - Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjI3KhPHi-o&feature=fvst]Elvis Presley - Blue Hawaii - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ODrPL9-kEs]ELVIS Blue Christmas (Best Picture & Sound Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PspqaLsXCLs&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Silver Springs 2004 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk]sugarloaf - green eyed lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbmFTK4t3JU]we all live in a yellow submarine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L7sL1F_Nlc&feature=related]Elvis Presley Blueberry Hill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 22, 2011)

"The Polish Prince" Bobby Vinton - Blue Velvet 


Bobby Vinton - Blue on Blue

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vb9G6AVkRs&feature=related]Blue On Blue - Bobby Vinton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6swn2zkzgA]Roy Orbison - Blue Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7m7Q9VwYqw]Peter Gabriel - Red Rain (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cHaufA26B8]Mel McDaniel - Baby&#39;s Got Her BlueJeans On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 22, 2011)

Nat King Cole - Blue Moon 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21scyhRP_IU]BLUE MOON - Nat King Cole - YouTube[/ame]

Sha-na-na (filp and the boys) - Blue Moon


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3VrggQW7tk]Sarah McLachlan - Blackbird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZlHg7qgyTE]David Gray - Breathe (live from Abbey Road) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6cZKcRhQes]Blue Skies - Frank Sinatra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODNVo1o7w8M]Yellow Submarine-Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3yd-c91ww8]Black Snake Moan - Blind Lemon Jefferson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ROOfKwm0o8]Orange Moon Erykah Badu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reExs1L16Tk]Lynyrd Skynyrd Red, White, And Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGeFf_rIAVQ][Original Video] Los Bravos Black Is Black 1967 - Canal Nostalgia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQcJ9tPvy-4&feature=related]Toby Keith - Courtesy Of The Red, White And Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Bh5K05b48&feature=related]Van Zant- These Colors Don&#39;t Run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn6bfRlHnPo]Paint it Black - Rolling Stones (extended intro by Kieth) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLhV9U0kQ]Aerosmith - Pink - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2M6yV6mueg]Black dog--led zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaKnRUfh_5I]Black Magic Woman by Santana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8VfWJwPanM]Louis Jordan - You Dyed Your Hair Chartreuse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYEU91d8ngc]KT Tunstall "Black Horse & The Cherry Tree" on Jools - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHR30jVgAxo]Diary of Dreams- the colours of grey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUFSB2plwzM]311 - Amber - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJxOHD3Bsrw]Michael Jackson - Black or white ( Full Official Music Video ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

From the lyrics "The searchers all say they'd have made *White*fish Bay
if they'd put fifteen more miles behind 'er."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw]The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9j6DE6RnSk]Billy Idol - White wedding Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8]The Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3stsDXki__U]P!nk - Glitter In The Air (GRAMMYs on CBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e4kDXsM6lk]THREE DOG NIGHT- "BLACK AND WHITE" (WRITTEN IN RESPONSE TO A SUPREME COURT DECISION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSrPFZRodSo]Los Halos - Gold as the Color - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJSUT8Inl14]WHITE CHRISTMAS - Bing Crosby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmZNmkklpRY]Bill Pekar- Colors Are All The Same LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 22, 2011)

Chicago - Color My World

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJIiWpgZ3nE]Chicago- Colour My World- LIVE 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DqK2PkFgtw]Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd - The Wall (better sound n image) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6tIi8-_FK8&feature=related]Ella Fitzgerald - Azure - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

Going on a road trip with a friend, have a good day all.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_sv5uswoY]Pink Floyd On The Turning Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh47WXFPjMU&feature=related]Lavender Blue by The Fleetwoods with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BazJJDer4PI]The Cure - Wrong Number - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjckL-5c8a8]Stiltskin - Lemon Yellow Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sok-R2lsdc]Rose Tint My World - The Rocky Horror Picture Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay, so she's a procrastinator.



> She saw my silver spurs and said let's pass some time


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYc0_FHleX8]Neil Finn & Friends - I See Red - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gELhNbDcLE0]Hey You - Pink Floyd Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP-jWyu7IRE]Ram Jam - Black Betty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ]Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-hyfMwsZwg]The Ides Of March - "Vehicle" (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCCjv2OiTxE]Mellow Yellow by Donovan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaVPASJmeMU]jim croce bad bad leroy brown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

"Blue Ridge Mountains"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN86d0CdgHQ]John Denver - Country Roads - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVQKiqCZ9No]Black Friday by Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0]Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV1v6FmB4P0]Styx - Blue Collar Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1jpQu6qR1E]Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality) - YouTube



My "first real kiss" song.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx07A9LWBJA]Brown Sugar-Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUDMy-GplkQ]Foreigner-Dirty White Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRr2kf84V2M]Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JacHyPaEwDc]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v31wwyteRqo]Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS70tCPP-_4]Prince - Little Red Corvette - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duTKDlPXCQg]Green Day - 21 Guns [Official Video + lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCqpPj87ekE]Johnny Cash Man In Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NCZ4l8FCFc]Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICkWjdQuK7Q]Brian Hyland - Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djfgoGAEU4E]"Silver Bells" Christmas Time in the City John Denver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehl5ZEXtQqk]That Old Black Magic (Frank Sinatra - with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cuyo (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huRwBFmAx78]Green Fields of France - Memorial Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE5pM1HXxlI]GEORGE JONES WHITE LIGHTNING 59 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38YXrGJxx0]Grateful Dead - Touch of Grey 11-3-91 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a4cdUKGa_4]Wayne Newton - Red Roses For A Blue Lady (Please Rate  - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YMTr01OcNs]MITCH RYDER Devil with a blue dress - 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

"Sail on, silver girl"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_a46WJ1viA]Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water Original Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro]America Sister Golden Hair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mSmOcmk7uQ&ob=av2e]R.E.M. - Orange Crush (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

'Always something greener on the other side of that hill'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR6okRuOLc8]The Rose - Bette Midler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_65LLafsa9g]Freda Payne - Band Of Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw]"Weird Al" Yankovic - White & Nerdy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwBGBElJcuo]ELO (Electric Light Orchestra) - Midnight Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlVfqgMu-tc]Melissa Manchester - Midnight Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I62uwbyD2pU]"Blue" - LeAnn Rimes (HQ Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH_rfGBwamc&ob=av2n]Hole - Violet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtYbF99voEs]Bob Marley Red Red Wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTbAYNX24q0]Dean Martin - Red Sails In The Sunset - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82dDnv9zeLs]Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

Dailymotion - Rhapsody in Blue - une vidéo Film & TV


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3x7DAia1eI]Michael Johnson - Bluer than Blue (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCCjv2OiTxE]Mellow Yellow by Donovan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

"Cut through all this red tape"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVdhZwK7cS8]The Pina Colada Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVewSzpa44g&feature=related]Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo1o95_94t0&ob=av2n]Paul Simon - Kodachrome - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

Is there a thread for drinking songs??


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

Go start one!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOfkpu6749w]John Mellencamp - Pink Houses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXePCv2EXWw6UL9txR5GxyCz]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN-72wAlw8U&feature=fvst]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg9QUK7bigQ]On the Dark Side (Live) - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFtShrD92k8&feature=related]Barry White :---Never,never gonna give you up.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlou_2lMLAc]Blues Brothers - &#39;Sweet Home Chicago&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WX_4FNoto4]Smoke on the water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnFSaqFzSO8]Jimi Hendrix Purple Haze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDZqmF3zS04]Cream - Sunshine of your Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 22, 2011)

Dedicated to Ron Paul!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWNRUVMboq4]Boulevard Of Broken Dreams - Green Day Official Video HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DyesPp6OUY]Little Feat - Willin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, 'dark' isn't a color, but this is a great song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOKQrG8f7N0&feature=fvst]Porcupine tree Dark matter subtitulada - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, I hear ya. There were a couple where I was really thinking about going with a general idea rather than a specific color.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTrNQCYh70Y]Pink Floyd - One Of These Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 24, 2011)

^^^Great tune from a great band ^^^


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Yellow - Coldplay

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MwjX4dG72s]Coldplay - Yellow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Bright Yellow Gun - Throwing Muses

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAj2DEOcpxQ]Throwing Muses - Bright Yellow Gun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs8y3kneqrs]Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Bright As Yellow - The Innocence Mission

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA4ZfLzy1VM]The Innocence Mission - Bright As Yellow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Blue Light - Mazzy Star

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZTppF-lxLQ]mazzy star - blue light - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Blue Hotel - Chris Isaak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zanYf6c-DpA]Chris Isaak Blue Hotel 1987 [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Midnight Blue - Lou Gramm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cRdgIZgobs]Lou Gramm - "Midnight Blue" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - stereo HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Still Got The Blues - Gary Moore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx3yXUunEq8]gary moore - still got the blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Blue On Black - Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNayySwr7SQ]Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - Blue On Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Black Velvet - Alannah Myles

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM]Alannah Myles (Official Site) Black Velvet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Black Metalllic - Catherine Wheel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtTqR9oZX6Q]Catherine Wheel - Black Metallic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Black - Pearl Jam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs-XZ_dN4Hc]Pearl Jam - Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Funky Ceili - Black 47

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap7UBUUNC9k]Black 47 - Funky Ceili (Bridie's Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Los Angeles - Frank Black

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDVgfnyHP0c]Frank Black - Los Angeles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Fell On Black Days - Soundgarden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySzrJ4GRF7s]Soundgarden - Fell On Black Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Black Gold - Soul Asylum

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpiFDrFEGvE]Soul Asylum - Black Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Gold - Spandau Ballet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSq8ZBdSxNU]Spandau Ballet - Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Sister Golden Hair - America

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc]America - Sister Golden Hair (HQ Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84) - Simple Minds

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDgVYJGKPHQ]Simple Minds New Gold Dream (81/82/83/84) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Kinetic (Cubic 22 remix) - Golden Girls

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPuLMZZ-OvU]Golden Girls - Kinetic (Cubic 22 Remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Wishful Thinking - Golden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2_nqD1Y_fA]Golden - Wishful Thinking - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2011)

Goldust Woman - Hole

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w76dv8k-ZT4]Hole - Gold Dust Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2011)

Golden Slumbers - The Beatles

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwt3yXQEZdU]Golden Slumbers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2011)

Goldfinger - Ash

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35hDrzcHnIA]Ash - Goldfinger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2011)

Here In Your Bedroom - Goldfinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOlp8frMfsk]Goldfinger - Here in Your Bedroom Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2011)

Golden Brown - The Stranglers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7R7q1lSZfs]The Stranglers - Golden Brown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2011)

Brown-Eyed Girl - Van Morrison

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=119J9ON2HBA]Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl (1967 COLOR clip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2011)

Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - Primus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg]Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2011)

Brown Paper Bag - Roni Size / Reprazent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwI0gbGEyuI]Roni Size / Reprazent - Brown Paper Bag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2011)

Brown Eyes - Fleetwood Mac

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIKkveUcBPc]Fleetwood Mac - Brown Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-JtKnEfGG4]Crystal Gayle - Don't it Make my Brown Eyes Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 18, 2011)

Love Is Blue - Paul Mauriat & His Orchestra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_b6xaVvgeM]Paul Mauriat & His Orchestra - Love Is Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 18, 2011)

Blue - LaTour

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjqAHPu097c]Blue by LaTour - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 24, 2011)

Blue Monday - New Order

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyoDbX1EkPQ]Blue Monday by New Order - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 24, 2011)

Temptation - New Order

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJwebMdJ58c]New Order - Temptation - YouTube[/ame]

"oh you've got green eyes, oh you've got blue eyes, oh you've got gray eyes..."


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 24, 2011)

Fade To Grey - Visage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JiCzXPqDis]Visage - Fade to Grey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 24, 2011)

Grey Matter - Oingo Boingo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjOp69fkyn4]OINGO BOINGO - GREY MATTER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 24, 2011)

Touch of Grey - Grateful Dead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc]Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

